# Surf Fishing Lures



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys, wanting to start a new thread for all the surf fishermen who don't know which lures to use for the surf and how to work it. Right now I'm wondering if a doc's goofy jig could be casted all the way out to the sand bar here in santa rosa county? Right now I'm having issues getting a three ounce weight out there. Maybe I need a lighter action rod? Using it for pompano and some slot sized red drum. I have a 9 foot medium/heavy action rod. is it too much? and I'm using an old eagle claw reel that I got from a friend that I will be swapping for a shimano stradic soon once I get a new rod. Thanks! And tight lines to all.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pompano jigs of all makes work great but the rod and reel you use with them makes all the difference. I like to use a "steelhead" style rod because of the light action and ability to throw smaller, lighter lures further. I prefer them in 8'6"-9'0 with a medium action. These make great bait rods for pomps and whiting too.

Other lures you should have include:

-Spoons of varying sizes
-Plain white buck tail jigs from 1/4-1oz
-Topwater poppers

There are many others I always bring but If I could only take a few, this would be the few.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Surf Lures*

Putting a Pompano(Doc's) Jig to the second bar? Not without some improvisation. With a C2 Rig; yes.

I use a 11 foot rod(1-3oz) with spinning reel for most of my inside work. If I go to the second bar and beyond, I'll use a heavier rig.

I do love my jigs. I use them for everything. I just vary the head size, color and length of skirt. BTW; I pour and tie my own.

For topwater, IMO, nothing beats a bone colored Spook or Spook Jr. I have had everything hit it.

An side: I fish with an 'egg' and jig. The 'egg' is painted a fluorescent orange so I can keep up with it. I've had kings and cobia try to eat it up. Fluorescent Orange plugs? I don't think so, but worth a thought.

As Chris says, you definitely have to have some spoons when the Spanish or blues are running. Ladyfish(Skipjack) like them too! :thumbup:

I did a post on jig fishing here somewhere. Look it up. JMHO C2


----------



## Zray Al (Jul 7, 2008)

*Surf Lures*

I get down there around September every year. I've never not caught fish. That's 10 years worth of one week trips. I have an 8' TFO spinning rod that has a fast action tip that will sling a 1/4th to 1 ounce lure quite some distance. I use a Johnson Spite spoon, primarily silver, last year the kastmaster with white bucktail nailed almost all of the over 100 fish I stuck that week. Also the small silver gotch plug is another great. I've been using 12 lb mono with an 8" very thin bite leader. Those new Shimanos have a redesigned spool lip that enables the line to get off the reel quicker and a little farther. I have an extra 15lb spool loaded in case some of the larger fish appear. That happened one year and I had to be extra careful with my drag set using only 12 lb line. Early morning (sunrise) and tide changes are the primary times to try.


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Good info! Thanks. Any rods and reels you would recommend?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rod and Reel Recommendations*



Barracuda said:


> Good info! Thanks. Any rods and reels you would recommend?


Most local tackle stores will help you in your selection. They know what works and doesn't. C2C2


----------

